# Chung Moo Kwan



## rdonovan1 (Aug 31, 2009)

I was just wondering as to where Chung Moo Kwan comes from and who created it. 

I was introduced to it a long time ago and only took a few classes in it, but due to my finances at the time I was not able to continue studying in it at all. 

I did however meet a girl on a bus one day whose boyfriend was supposedly a black belt in the art, but I don't know if that was true or not. All that I know is what she told me.


----------



## SensibleManiac (Aug 31, 2009)

From what I understand they use cult like procedures to try and milk money out of their "students".
The founder and many of his high ranking students did prison time recently for tax evasion for trying to hide over 2 000 000 from the IRS. Have heard several other horror stories concerning this group.

I'll post some more info if anyone is interested.

I would say stay away!

It seems they charge crazy prices like $2000+ for a year of "special" training.
It reeks of scam.


----------



## Zoran (Aug 31, 2009)

Check the thread below. There was another thread from several years ago, just can't find it.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1274


----------



## Dong Cheul Yoo (Jul 30, 2019)

I joined "Martial Talk" to answer this forum's question concerning Choong Moo Kwan (Chung Moo Kwan; 충무관).  Upon request from couple of folks, a student of mine, and a friend, who both asked me to answer the question about Choong Moo Kwan from this forum.  

Choong Moo Kwan was founded by GM Lee, Do Yoon, also known as Lee, Tae Joon, in 1954, after the Korean War, in Pusan, S Korea, and later on had branches in capital city of Seoul, as well as in Pusan and in other parts of S Korea.  It was a "chong hap moo sool kwan" in the beginning, meaning an all around martial arts school, with Hapkido as main art and Tang Soo Do, Gong Soo Do and other eastern and western arts.  However, Hapkido was the mainstay, followed by Tang Soo Do.  And in one time or another in the 1960's it was stronger than Kuk Sool Won in Pusan, and did martial arts demos together once in awhile to promote Korean martial arts in Pusan, Korea.  (I know, because my hometown is Pusan, and my martial arts roots are from there, and I began training in Choong Moo Kwan under GM Lee, Do Yoon and his younger brother, GM Lee, Joo Yoon, in the 60s.)


----------



## Peter K (Jun 13, 2022)

Dong Cheul Yoo said:


> I joined "Martial Talk" to answer this forum's question concerning Choong Moo Kwan (Chung Moo Kwan; 충무관).  Upon request from couple of folks, a student of mine, and a friend, who both asked me to answer the question about Choong Moo Kwan from this forum.
> 
> Choong Moo Kwan was founded by GM Lee, Do Yoon, also known as Lee, Tae Joon, in 1954, after the Korean War, in Pusan, S Korea, and later on had branches in capital city of Seoul, as well as in Pusan and in other parts of S Korea.  It was a "chong hap moo sool kwan" in the beginning, meaning an all around martial arts school, with Hapkido as main art and Tang Soo Do, Gong Soo Do and other eastern and western arts.  However, Hapkido was the mainstay, followed by Tang Soo Do.  And in one time or another in the 1960's it was stronger than Kuk Sool Won in Pusan, and did martial arts demos together once in awhile to promote Korean martial arts in Pusan, Korea.  (I know, because my hometown is Pusan, and my martial arts roots are from there, and I began training in Choong Moo Kwan under GM Lee, Do Yoon and his younger brother, GM Lee, Joo Yoon, in the 60s.)


I joined "Martial Talk" because of our answer above. I train Choong Moo Kwan for about 20 years in Germany under Bernhard Kunstmann, who learned Choong Moo Kwan in 70s in Pusan from Lee, Do Yoon. I wonder if you know Bernhard? And i am very interested in information about the origins of Choong Moo Kwan, because Bernhard did not speak korean and that is why we don´t have much safe information about.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 13, 2022)

Peter K said:


> I joined "Martial Talk" because of our answer above. I train Choong Moo Kwan for about 20 years in Germany under Bernhard Kunstmann, who learned Choong Moo Kwan in 70s in Pusan from Lee, Do Yoon. I wonder if you know Bernhard? And i am very interested in information about the origins of Choong Moo Kwan, because Bernhard did not speak korean and that is why we don´t have much safe information about.


Did you happen to notice that the post you're replying to is 3 years old, or that the thread itself hasn't been active in 13 years?
I wouldn't hold your breath waiting for them to respond...


----------



## Peter K (Jun 14, 2022)

Dirty Dog said:


> Did you happen to notice that the post you're replying to is 3 years old, or that the thread itself hasn't been active in 13 years?
> I wouldn't hold your breath waiting for them to respond...


I noticed it. But i thought it´s worth a try. Thanks.


----------

